# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Reversing Gyno

## Razor

*If you find yourself in my situation where it your gyno and gets much larger you are going to need a full coarse treatment and run for at least 2-4 weeks.*

*This is what I did
Aromasin 25mg ED I went up to 37.5mg ed for 4 days then back down (studies have shown that if you consume aromasin with a high fat meal like a avocado/almond butter or flaxseed oil there is 40% better absorption) vital if you need it in your system very quickly
Prami .5mg ED at night gradually went up to 1.0mg
Nolvadex 40mg ED run this at the same dose for 4 weeks*

If this does not work and you want to go strait to letro I would recommend following C_Binos thread
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.UBICerSe58E

This combo should work, aromasin and nolva is a great combo and should work for you, if you have any questions please ask.
Gyno sucks and I don't wish it on anyone.

Brief summery: you are killing the estrogen with the aromasin, blocking receptors from absorbing estrogen with nolvadex and the prami to help with elevated prolactin levels. I find it a less harsh treatment than using letro which will totally kill your libido. I still have full libidio and have no problems even with the high lvl of aromasin I ran. And I have not been emotional about anything so this treatment really works well. The prami lowers prolactin and helps with libio I have found. 
"Pramipexole is a dopamine agonist that is reported to help with libido as well as erections." 

Interestedly enough I went to the doctor before I started my own treatment he said gyno was not reversible and he would not give me any medice no arimide, no nolvadex nothing. Just said that it "should just go away" should is not good enough for me nor anyone should have to live with gyno the rest of their lives.

So thats about it a really simplified version I can give you, ask any questions and Ill do my best to get to them quickly. I write this for anyone that gets in this situation and they feel hopeless and feel awful about what has happened can just look to this to quickly put this aweful problem quickly behind them. 

I had a great friend help guide me through this who is a med student, so I owe him a whole lot, thank you for helping getting me through this.

----------


## Atomini

> *Interestedly enough I went to the doctor before I started my own treatment he said gyno was not reversible and he would not give me any medice no arimide, no nolvadex nothing. Just said that it "should just go away" should is not good enough for me nor anyone should have to live with gyno the rest of their lives.*


This just makes me _so_ angry. These doctors never ackgnowledge the fact that they are GPs and do not specialize in anything, and that they have no knowledge of these things, but they insist on acting like they know exactly what to do and usually their advice is "wait it out, it will go away on its own". A good doctor will ackgnowledge that it is beyond his knowledge, and refer you to a specialist who would then be more likely to perscribe nolva, aromatase inhibitors, etc.

I'm glad everything worked out. For those who have gyno issues and do not have the luxury of getting bloodwork to know exactly what is going on inside of them (i.e. you do not know if it is prolactin-induced gyno, or estrogen-induced, etc.), this little gyno reversal protocol will attack the issue from all angles. You can guarantee that if you hit it early enough, you'll take care of the gyno in due time and efficiently and thoroughly.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

